# Auf USB Gerät zugreifen



## Mway-Tuning (28. April 2005)

Hallo hab mal eine dringende Fregen, bei der mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen kann.

Ich habe 2 Rechner beide Windows XP Prof. als Netzwerk eingerichtet.

Auf dem ersten Rechner nenne wir ihn 1 habe ich eine Digacam per USB angeschlossen, jetzt möchte ich vom 2 Rechner auf die Cam zugreifen. Ich habe versucht, die Cam einfach Freizugeben, aber wenn ich aud daws Icon der Cam klicke gibt es die Funktio "Freigeben... " garnicht.

Über den Remotdesktop kann ich zugreifen was ja eigentlich klar ist.

Ich weiß aber, daß es irgendwo in den Netzwerkeinstellungen die möglichkeit gibt Einzustellen daß USB geräte bzw. fiktive Laufwerke anzeigen gibt, weil ich das schonmal eingestellt hatte und dann konnte ich die Cam auch als Laufwerk auf meinem Rechner 2 sehen.

Habe auch schon Versucht ein Netzwerklaufwerk für die Digicam zu erstellen geht auch nicht.

Wenn ich eine Verknüpfung von der Digicam mache und in einen netzwerkordner schiebe, kann ich den Icon auf Rechner 2 sehen aber nicht nutzen !

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Aber bitte jetzt nicht so fachsimpeln bin was Netzwerk betrifft nicht so fit !


----------



## PrivJoker (2. Mai 2005)

Moin,

Unter Verwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung kannst Du der DigiCam, wenn sie eingesteckt ist,  unter Laufwerksbuchstaben einen Ordner auf einem NTFS-Datenträger zuordnen.   

Diesen Ordner kannst Du dann natürlich auch freigeben und drauf zugreifen. (Wenn der Wechseldatenträger(die DigiCam)  vorhanden ist.)

Ich denke das löst Dein Problem  ;-) 
Jan


----------



## Mway-Tuning (2. Mai 2005)

aber unter Verwaltung wird mir die Cam garnicht angezeigt ! kann es nur bei Verwaltung im Gerätemanager finden wenn ich den Aktualisiere und da unter Bildbearbeitungsgeräte aber weiter kann ich da nichts machen !


----------

